# Kobe-vs.-LeBron Debate Reveals As Much About Fans As The Two Players



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> We come here today not to praise LeBron James but to bury Kobe Bryant.
> 
> And, in a most un-Bard-like way, vice versa.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/steve_aschburner/04/02/kobe.lebron/index.html#?eref=T1


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

"fascist"...lol.

I love how it's human nature to want not just one dominant player, but to have rivals - or at least a strong challenger - to the greats.

If LBJ learns how to close out games in the clutch, I think he'll surpass what Kobe has done. Kobe needs to win some Shaq-less rings in order to truly cement himself up there with Larry, Michael, Magic, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> If LBJ learns how to close out games in the clutch,


How does he learn that? He's already making the most clutch shots in the league. And people still don't say he's a good closer. So how do you learn to be a closer, when you already are one, but no one acknowledges it?


----------



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

> *Kobe's basketball IQ*, competitive spirit and skill set make him, unquestionably, the best closer in the game," Van Gundy said.



I will give him everything else in that statement except Basketball IQ. Lebron Basketball IQ is one of the best if not the best in the NBA.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Jorbroni said:


> I will give him everything else in that statement except Basketball IQ. Lebron Basketball IQ is one of the best if not the best in the NBA.


I like Kobe. I dont like James.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> "fascist"...lol.
> 
> I love how it's human nature to want not just one dominant player, but to have rivals - or at least a strong challenger - to the greats.
> 
> *If LBJ learns how to close out games in the clutch*, I think he'll surpass what Kobe has done. Kobe needs to win some Shaq-less rings in order to truly cement himself up there with Larry, Michael, Magic, etc.


WWWhat? 

Where have you been the last 3 years? The nature of your statement reminds me of people voting Kobe for 1st team all D year after year after year..._reputation goes a loooong way._ 

For example, Kobe was indeed a lock down defender several years ago, but he clearly isn't anymore (or is it consistent effort?), yet he'll probably get it this year again over LBJ, S. Battier and D-Wade, who IMO deserve it over him.

It's like when people say Kobe is_ CLEARLY_ better than LBJ, because of "killer instinct". If I had a buck for everytime I heard this, i'd be a millionaire.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> How does he learn that? He's already making the most clutch shots in the league. And people still don't say he's a good closer. So how do you learn to be a closer, when you already are one, but no one acknowledges it?


Exactly, I guess he should have hit a buzzer beater vs Sacramento in his first NBA game...like I said reputation goes a looooong way.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

From 82games.com:

*Clutch Statistics per 48 Minutes*

*Bryant*
+/- +37
FGA 38.8
*FGM 18.2*
FG%.468
3PA 10.1
*3PM 4.2*
3P% .414
*FTA 17.8*
FTM 16.4
*FT% 92*
*PTS 57*
REB 8.7
AST 5.9
*TO 2.8*
BLK 0
STL 1
EFF 47.8

*James*
*+/- +43*
*FGA 30.9*
FGM 17
*FG% .549*
*3PA 8.3*
3PM 3.5
*3P% 4.21*
FTA 20.9
*FTM 17.8*
FT% 85
PTS 55.3
*REB 13.9*
*AST 12.6*
TO 4.8
*BLK 1.7*
*STL 3.5*
*EFF 65.2*

Is there any argument to this whatsoever?


----------

